# JASNO - a rediscovered German instrument + tape-based sound design



## Felt Instruments (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm extremely proud to announce that *Jasno* [i ̯asno], my second instrument (quite a fragile creature!) is out in the wild. It is a delicate recreation of a forgotten German instrument that sounds like a cross between a celeste, a music box, a hang drum and who knows what else.

Jasno takes a deep sampled Hohner Guitaret (made for only two years in the 60s and then dropped out of production, recently rediscovered by Nick Cave and Warren Ellis in their scoring work) and presents it for the new generation as a deep sampled instrument, featuring both traditional and extended articulations, as well as cutting-edge sound design.








Jasno works as a standard VST / AU plugin and natively supports both MPE, Expressive E Touche and MIDI CC automation.

The library is currently on *INTRO PRICE at 39 GBP* (going to 49 GBP on February 1st) and - as you might know from Lekko - this is actually the only sale I'll be doing on this library.

Check it out here:
*








Jasno — Felt Instruments


Guitaret Jasno Jasno [i ̯asno] is a delicate recreation of a forgotten German instrument that sounds like a cross between a celeste, a music box, a hang...




feltinstruments.com




*


----------



## slateandash (Jan 17, 2020)

Whoop!


----------



## Felt Instruments (Jan 17, 2020)

+ There's a bundle with Lekko, If you want to grab both


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 17, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 17, 2020)

As a motion graphics guy myself, I love the animation in the video. Well done.


----------



## Felt Instruments (Jan 17, 2020)

Dr.Quest said:


> As a motion graphics guy myself, I love the animation in the video. Well done.



Thanks so much! I had a lot of fun doing that, doing something this abstract is actually a nice break from doing illustrative work


----------



## Mystic (Jan 17, 2020)

What an interesting instrument. How long will this sale be going on for?


----------



## Felt Instruments (Jan 17, 2020)

Mystic said:


> What an interesting instrument. How long will this sale be going on for?



It runs till the end of January.


----------



## jonathanparham (Jan 18, 2020)

Sounds good. Is there an AAX version on the way? I mainly run Pro Tools


----------



## Felt Instruments (Jan 19, 2020)

jonathanparham said:


> Sounds good. Is there an AAX version on the way? I mainly run Pro Tools



This is definitely possible, but I can't give any estimate at this point. Of course, there's always an option to use it in a wrapper.


----------



## rottoy (Jan 19, 2020)

I just love everything about this. 
The minimalistic design is just the cherry on top.

Congratulations on a wonderful release!


----------



## Felt Instruments (Jan 19, 2020)

rottoy said:


> I just love everything about this.
> The minimalistic design is just the cherry on top.
> 
> Congratulations on a wonderful release!



Thanks so much, creating this was a lot of fun!

Also - the Logic issue is now resolved


----------



## schmeete (Jan 20, 2020)

I swear you go to the same pub as Slate and Ash. You guys both have the same love for visual minimal aesthetics and you paint your organic sounds like you guys bounce ideas of each other over a pint every now and then. 
Totally getting this and Lekko


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jan 21, 2020)

Here are some refs, if people are more curious about the instrument itself:









Guitaret - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org










Hohner Guitaret


The Hohner Guitaret is an electric piano/kalimba-type instrument that has reeds like a kalimba/mbira, plus a hand-activated damper system. It is played in a position similar to a guitar, but when playing it, the player's left hand functions as the damper




antiquitymusic.com





I found some YouTube videos too, but they were all out-of-date and removed.

I may hunt down ones that are still-current, once home from work.

Just to be clear, it is described as sounding like an electric Mbira (thumb piano).


----------



## Felt Instruments (Jan 22, 2020)

Yeah, it's pretty rare indeed! I wanted to sample it since 'The Assassination Of Jesse James' soundtrack by Nick Cave and Warren Ellis. It took a while to find a nice one. Mine was restored to a very nice condition by the seller.


----------



## feck (Jan 22, 2020)

Awesome. Do previous owners of Lekko get the bundle discounted price on Jasno?


----------



## Adrian1989 (Jan 23, 2020)

Beautiful  Glad you're sticking to the Lekko vibe in general.


----------



## Felt Instruments (Jan 23, 2020)

feck said:


> Awesome. Do previous owners of Lekko get the bundle discounted price on Jasno?




There was a special offer for owners of Lekko who were subscribed to the newesletter. I'll send you a PM though


----------



## Felt Instruments (Jan 23, 2020)

Here's the instrument in full glance!


----------



## Felt Instruments (Jan 30, 2020)

Hi guys! Just a friendly reminder that the intro price ends tomorrow. I have a strict no-sales-after-intro philosophy so this is the last chance to get it at a reduced price. Cheers!


----------



## dedene (Jan 30, 2020)

Will you be adding presets to the player for both instruments?


----------



## Felt Instruments (Jan 31, 2020)

dedene said:


> Will you be adding presets to the player for both instruments?



No, this is pretty much what you'll get. These are more like articulations rather than presets - they're designed for a specific sound and there's quite a lot going on behind the scenes and all of the sound design is created in the analogue world so I don't think standard snapshot-style presets would work here.


----------



## schmeete (Feb 1, 2020)

So like as I mentioned earlier, I’m more than sure you guys go to the same pub or something ...
For me there is a common denominator in your aesthetics both visual and aural👇🏻


----------



## Felt Instruments (Feb 2, 2020)

schmeete said:


> So like as I mentioned earlier, I’m more than sure you guys go to the same pub or something ...
> For me there is a common denominator in your aesthetics both visual and aural👇🏻



Yeah, I guess we're all into 20th century design, or at least it seems like it  AURAS inspired me to start sampling so I own a lot to them!


----------



## paoling (Feb 2, 2020)

You are both into the sound-design of this new decade (tape+lofi+hybrid). We love both your aesthetics and sound-design (yours and Slate+Ash)
congrats guys!


----------



## pulsedownloader (Feb 2, 2020)

schmeete said:


> So like as I mentioned earlier, I’m more than sure you guys go to the same pub or something ...
> For me there is a common denominator in your aesthetics both visual and aural👇🏻



They do look nice together!


----------



## schmeete (Feb 2, 2020)

Spent all Sunday with Felt. There is a lot of love in there. All three Jasno, Lekko and the generously free Wolno are instavibe if you are looking for beautifully unusual intimate sounds, authentic organic touching....
Perfect name for your company, “Felt” there is no better way to describe your stripped down immediate boutique instruments. ❤


----------



## garylionelli (Feb 4, 2020)

AAX please!


----------



## Felt Instruments (Feb 9, 2020)

paoling said:


> You are both into the sound-design of this new decade (tape+lofi+hybrid). We love both your aesthetics and sound-design (yours and Slate+Ash)
> congrats guys!



Thanks so much, Paolo! I can't say how many times I had Venice in cart this Black Friday!


----------



## Felt Instruments (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm happy to announce that Jasno was just updated to 1.0.2. This update brings both bug fixes suggested by the community, as well as cleaner (read: less tape-y) versions of Becoming Ocean and Piano Drop patches. Since these updates bring some updates to the sample pool so if you're using Jasno or Lekko, you're going to need to re-download the samples in Pulse. To do that, please, right click on the cover image of the library you’d like to re-download. Select “Delete” and then press “Install” again.
Then grab the updated installers at feltinstruments.com/Installers and have fun.


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Feb 9, 2020)

Thank you for constantly updating your wonderful products! I'm really looking forward to try out the latest changes this evening. I'm really happy you receive great feedback from devs like fluffy audio and s+a.
Can't wait for what's coming up from you next 🙂


----------

